# Luis Royo



## AphroditeMSC (May 16, 2007)

I notice that there are quite a few avatars by Luis Royo in the gallery.  

He is amazing, I love his work, I practically worship at his alter... well .... I would if he had one!  lol 

Anyone else a fan?


----------



## speedingslug (Jun 7, 2007)

I like Royo try this index
Warning like Royo the artist site is 18+ ( but then again it say the same on Boris Vallejeo's site)


----------



## VionesspXmoone (Nov 27, 2007)

I love Royo, I have used some of his work as avatars before, and even as backgrounds on myspace. Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Alia (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a few more... 
Luis Royo Gallery
Luis Royo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fantaysia.com :: Home


----------



## Cayal (Dec 4, 2007)

I've always wanted to write a story using this as inspiration.


----------



## Stormflame (Dec 6, 2007)

I was just commenting on the 'favorite' artist thread about how much I love Luis Royo.  He is my inspiration for writing...
This is a good thread.


----------



## KateWalker (Dec 24, 2007)

I love his stuff, but I'm a big pinup art fan in general, especially if it's sci-fi for fantasy themed.


----------



## Team 2012 (Apr 4, 2009)

He's just amazing.  Vallejo isn't even in the same league with Royo.  He's as good as Frazetta, which is high praise.   And has that odd, vulnerable edge to things that moves him into deeper emotional territory.  One of the greats.


----------

